# New case: What do you think?



## HookeyStreet (Aug 31, 2006)

All thats left to do is de-badge my old case and put them on this one (I would do it now with an hairdryer but its 2:20 am and I cant be bothered coz Im knackered LOL)


----------



## drade (Aug 31, 2006)

Wicked nice! Dude thats a nice case IMO!


----------



## g12rxz (Aug 31, 2006)

No offense, I like the look of the case, at least from the images, but I'm not fond of Aerocools at all.  They look really nice for a few weeks, but they break apart little by little and that 'wow' factor just kind of dissappears...


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 31, 2006)

g12rxz said:


> No offense, I like the look of the case, at least from the images, but I'm not fond of Aerocools at all.  They look really nice for a few weeks, but they break apart little by little and that 'wow' factor just kind of dissappears...



LOL its not an AeroCool case (I havent changed my system specs info yet) its made by a company called iCute (I know Ive never heard of them either LOL) 

It only cost like £35 with a 350W PSU (which I removed instantly) & 3x LED fans


----------



## drade (Aug 31, 2006)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL its not an AeroCool case (I havent changed my system specs info yet) its made by a company called iCute (I know Ive never heard of them either LOL)
> 
> It only cost like £35 with a 350W PSU (which I removed instantly) & 3x LED fans



Your'e right, it's not an aerocool, one reason, there front fan IS HUGE! It does look similar..But they have a giant front fan, and you can just tell if it's an aerocool or not.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 31, 2006)

drade said:


> Wicked nice! Dude thats a nice case IMO!



Thanx Drade


----------



## drade (Aug 31, 2006)

HookeyStreet said:


> Thanx Drade



No problem, is there a link to this case, I really like it. And what do you think of it, is it flimsy, well constructed?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 31, 2006)

drade said:


> No problem, is there a link to this case, I really like it. And what do you think of it, is it flimsy, well constructed?



My mistake, its £37.99 and I got it from here:

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/91831

TBH for the money it seems really well made and up close it doesnt look like a typical 'cheap' case 

The one strange thing about it is you must remove the front to get to the thumb screws to remove the sides


----------



## drade (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks man I really like the case..It's wierd though how you said you had to take of the front of the case to get to those screws on the side.. other then that I love it.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 31, 2006)

That kicks ass, I love it.


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 31, 2006)

Loving that case. But I guess the major draw back would be having to remove the front, since I mess around a lot especially when overclocking. Great case though! Do those 2 fans on the side help cool the GPUs?


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 31, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:


> Loving that case. But I guess the major draw back would be having to remove the front, since I mess around a lot especially when overclocking. Great case though! Do those 2 fans on the side help cool the GPUs?



It is pretty simple to remove the front panel anyway and it seems to have knocked 5 degrees off my idle GPU


----------



## drade (Aug 31, 2006)

Wow....Nice case, knocked 5 degrees off your gpu.....Looks like a great case.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 31, 2006)

drade said:


> Wow....Nice case, knocked 5 degrees off your gpu.....Looks like a great case.



Its well worth the reasonable price tag


----------



## izzy (Aug 31, 2006)

ive seen that case many times and it is a NIIIIIICCCCCCEEEEEE Case!!!! i wud luv to get one, or mayb 2 (one on the other side to adore lol)


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 31, 2006)

izzy said:


> ive seen that case many times and it is a NIIIIIICCCCCCEEEEEE Case!!!! i wud luv to get one, or mayb 2 (one on the other side to adore lol)



LOL


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 1, 2006)

looks nice,but if the drives at the bottom are at 90' to the front fan,it screws up the airflow from the front fan.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 1, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> looks nice,but if the drives at the bottom are at 90' to the front fan,it screws up the airflow from the front fan.



The fans actually lower than the HDD's so I think it will be ok


----------



## error_f0rce (Sep 2, 2006)

Yeah, great case, love the look!  I saw you got the whole blue theme goin on, blue is my fav as well.  Two questions about the case, are the edges sharp or rolled and does is have a mobo tray?  Hrm... for my next case...


----------



## Demos_sav (Sep 2, 2006)

In the same site you found that case i've found this.OMG is great. Excactly my taste 

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/108007/product_info/rb/21476670138


----------



## drade (Sep 2, 2006)

Xion Makes decent cases it seems like, I was gonna get that for a client, Chose a NXZT Apollo Instead.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 2, 2006)

Demos_sav said:


> In the same site you found that case i've found this.OMG is great. Excactly my taste
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/108007/product_info/rb/21476670138



Thats one sweet case, you getting it m8


----------



## drade (Sep 2, 2006)

Just ordered this great looking case for a client since we are talking about cases,

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811146027


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 3, 2006)

this is gonna be my nxt case-

http://www.thermaltake.com/product/Chassis/fulltower/mozart_tx/MozartTX.htm


----------



## drade (Sep 3, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> this is gonna be my nxt case-
> 
> http://www.thermaltake.com/product/Chassis/fulltower/mozart_tx/MozartTX.htm



How the heck do you run two systems when there is only one area for a psu, also no back for the mobo (IO plate)... and the extra set of power led power switch crap on the other side..?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 3, 2006)

the second system is for a mini itx? system.the 270watt psu fits into a 5.25" slot.its on optional components bit.

what do you mean about the m.board atx i/o plate?.

i reckon the other switch crap is for the itx setup.

i like it,2x240mm rads with no cutting.lots of space and 4 thermal zones in it.

edit,i think i see wot u mean,no i/o for the second board??.beats me too.in the pic on the first page,the bottom 5.25" device is the psu for the itx board.


----------



## drade (Sep 3, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> the second system is for a mini itx? system.the 270watt psu fits into a 5.25" slot.its on optional components bit.
> 
> what do you mean about the m.board atx i/o plate?.
> 
> ...



ohh.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 3, 2006)

overall tho' wot do you think of it?.


----------



## Demos_sav (Sep 3, 2006)

A little small for my taste. But,hey.that's just my opinion


----------



## drade (Sep 3, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> overall tho' wot do you think of it?.



It's nice, pointless IMO for one system, It's friggen huge, if you want a home theatre one Ill send you a great link to one.


----------



## BigD6997 (Sep 3, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> this is gonna be my nxt case-
> 
> http://www.thermaltake.com/product/Chassis/fulltower/mozart_tx/MozartTX.htm



ewwwww sorry its a pointless case... get a lian li

or for 9 bucks a ultra wizzard and mod it up lol


----------



## DOM (Sep 3, 2006)

HERES W1zzard Review OF IT http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Thermaltake/MozartTX/


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 3, 2006)

tigger69 said:


> this is gonna be my nxt case-
> 
> http://www.thermaltake.com/product/Chassis/fulltower/mozart_tx/MozartTX.htm



W1zzard just did a review on that case and it looks great 

EDIT: LOL I didnt see that 'DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E' just gave you a link to W1zzards review


----------

